# All Water Customs



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

Sponsor me  lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Captandy said:


> I have started a business in Naples for custom rigging and Aquatraction marine decking. I have been in business since June and wanted to make sure everything was running smooth before posting and offering services. Our product is similar to SeaDek, Ocean Grip and Marine Mat. All else being equal my goal is to provide unparalleled service and turn around times. We typically can measure a boat and have the material cut and ready to install in about a week ready to be installed. I offer typical router logos and we also have a laser machine for doing custom laser etching which is very detailed and can be done on single colored material. Rigging is focused on smaller skiffs and bay boats. Rewires, Electronics installs, Power poles, trolling motors are what we focus on as far as rigging needs. My website is www.allwatercustoms.com. Take a look and feel free to call or text me for anything you might need. I am also on Instagram @ allwatercustoms.
> View attachment 2828
> View attachment 2829
> View attachment 2830
> ...


Nice looking work good luck with your business


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you sir!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice work. So which material offers the best cushioning for long periods of standing? I am thinking of adding some material to a couple of hatches I stand on. I have Sea Dek on the poling platform and the Carbon Marine material on the casting deck. The Sea Dek feels like and looks like more cushioning.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

First, I agree: great looking work.

Second, your website looks nice visually -- especially if you put it together yourself. You'll get a good bit more traffic, though, if you do some very simple search engine tweaks.

To begin with, your title tag is currently "mysite." You'll see it in the tab at the top of your browser. Change that to something descriptive and short (under about 60 characters including spaces), like "Naples Area Boat Flooring, Rigging, and Rewiring". Nothing magic about that particular phrase -- just try to think in terms of what words prospective customers are going to use when they're searching for a shop to call.

You'd also be smart to create a simple page for each of the three service areas you mention: Rigging, Aquatraction, and Wiring. That will give you the opportunity to create some headings containing important keywords and talk a bit more about what sets you apart from the competition. On the Aquatraction one, you could easily borrow some of the copy from the AquaTraction to tell visitors more about the product, which many likely haven't heard of yet.

Finally, although I'm not too familiar with Wix, there should be a way you can enter text descriptions of your pages, which will also make a big difference. Currently there appear to be no meta description tags and no descriptions or titles for social media posts to pick up.

Don't mean to be bashing at all, and I hope it doesn't come off that way. Just trying to help with some easy things you can do yourself to improve visibility.


----------



## Captandy (Mar 5, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Nice work. So which material offers the best cushioning for long periods of standing? I am thinking of adding some material to a couple of hatches I stand on. I have Sea Dek on the poling platform and the Carbon Marine material on the casting deck. The Sea Dek feels like and looks like more cushioning.


We do offer some thicker materials for areas that a client wants more cushion. I have some of our standard martial in 9MM which is really nice on the feet.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

That stuff looks great. How much does the thick cushion stuff weigh per square foot?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

All Water Customs just wrapped up the Aqua Traction on my Action Craft. Attached are pictures of the finished product. I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Capt.MC (Apr 3, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice looking work good luck with your business


I am very interested in your Aqua Traction services for my own skiffs as well as for some of our clients' skiffs. Do you also offer or have contacts for engine rigging, control box installations or welding services for skiffs as well?


----------

